# Do Your Last Rep First



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Volumes have been written in the world of bodybuilding and strength training about the value of the ‘last rep’. And the concept is valid. The idea is that as your reps continue your muscles have to exert themselves to their limit in order to squeeze out the last – most difficult – rep. If you [...]

*Read More...*


----------

